# LOVE MY MOSSBERG 935 31/2 12Ga magnum.. GREAT COYOTE GUN!!!!!!!



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Traded some archery stuff for a new like condition Mossberg 935...on Saturday morning,,, shot it with Turkey choke...tight pattern... went to store got some 3 1/2 in 12Ga #4 Buckshot.. went a calling with Foxpro used pup in distress... out came a running yote I put the hammer on her. The pattern totally engulfed the yote. We went and paced it off at 75 paces.... Sorry but impresses me. I LOVE 3 1/2 in 12Ga #4 Buckshot, Winchester Ammo. I really LOVE this Mossberg 935... I then shot all types of 12Ga HIgh Brass Ammo not a lick of trouble... The gun is 26in barrel flat black..red Hi Vis front sifgt I used standard Mossberg Full choke. Can not wait til I get Coyote Choke tube for this gun. I have a Mossberg 535, I love it but those Magnum rds thump pretty hard in that light shotgun...I do not understand alot of the hype about the 935 being reliable ,, you buy it because you need to shoot heavt 12Ga loads, if you want to shoot 2 3/4 low base then get a pump? Am I correct??? Just thrilled with this combo of gun/ammo. Anyone else use 3 1/2 in 12Ga for predators!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

What nobody else uses 12Ga, 3 1/2 inch shells with #4 Buckshot??????????


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

3" #4 buckshot turkey choke in 870 rem. and a bud shoots the 00 buck in 3" modified choke in the moss pump and now i have went to 00 buck modified also. we have shot 3.5" in turkey loads but not anymore --- hurts!!! and its not worth it


----------



## Rile (Mar 9, 2010)

Autumnrider are you guys both shooting pumps? If so i can understand why you dropped the 3 1/2s. I have been want to get a slug barrel for 11-87. I think it will be okay since it's an auto.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I too use a 3.5 incher but have yet to find 3.5 inch #4 buckshot. I can find all the duck and turkey loads I want but only 2 3/4 inch #4 buck shot. I love the guns though a 870 and a bennellie ( sp ? ) both pump guns. I do get a black n blue shoulder from ducks hunting...but then I am shooting boxes of mag loads....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

OOOPs my message got sent b4 I was ready.... never heard of a yote choke ???? tight ??? and....my son 14 shoots turkey with a 870 3.5 inchers with mag loads. He is very small frame yet...but we used a 870 that has a spring loaded stock...takes all the hit out of the shot on our end. check em out...you might like em for those of who do not like the super loads out of a pump


----------



## vitalshok223 (11 mo ago)

Rile said:


> Autumnrider are you guys both shooting pumps? If so i can understand why you dropped the 3 1/2s. I have been want to get a slug barrel for 11-87. I think it will be okay since it's an auto.


Pumps seem to pattern better than a semi


----------



## vitalshok223 (11 mo ago)

If anyone has never tried heavy Magnum coyote by Hornady they should try it. 3 or 3 1/2" BB. Buckshot hits hard but the pattern density from the BB is hands down better. There is no way a coyote can take all that shot and still move. They say it's good out to 50 yards but I have taken as well as seen coyotes taken out to 75 yards with this shit


----------

